# Glow n Dark



## thepythonguy (Oct 20, 2011)

I was down the local pet shop yesterday afternoon and stumbled across some glow n dark sand for reptiles.

They said it works like glow n dark stars that go on the roof when your kid the one's that need few hours light to charge up but overtime fade.

They said sand takes about 20 mins to glow up after lights out but last for couple of hours.

Has anyone tried this stuff ?

Also I was searching on the net the other day and stumble across glow n dark mushroom's bioluminescent but looks like they were only in the states has any seen these over here in oz


----------



## feathergrass (Oct 20, 2011)

never seen that but the chemicals that make it glow cant be all that healthy for reps if they ingest it can it?


----------



## thepythonguy (Oct 20, 2011)

yeah you would need to use a feeding plate for it


----------



## Virides (Oct 20, 2011)

Done the research for you 

Through wiki:

*Phosphorescence (Glow in the dark)
*
Common Materials
"Common pigments used in phosphorescent materials include zinc sulfide and strontium aluminate. Use of zinc sulfide for safety related products dates back to the 1930s. However, the development of strontium oxide aluminate, with a luminance approximately 10 times greater than zinc sulfide, has relegated most zinc sulfide based products to the novelty category. Strontium oxide aluminate based pigments are now used in exit signs, pathway marking, and other safety related signage."

*Link to Strontium Aluminate:
*"*Strontium aluminate* (*SRA*, *SrAl*, SrAl[SUB]2[/SUB]O[SUB]4[/SUB]) is a solid odorless, nonflammable, pale yellow powder, heavier than water. It is chemically and biologically inert. When activated with a suitable dopant (e.g. europium, then it is labeled SrAl[SUB]2[/SUB]O[SUB]4[/SUB]:Eu), it acts as a photoluminescent phosphor with long persistence of phosphorescence. Its CAS number is [12004-37-4].
Strontium aluminate is a vastly superior phosphor to its predecessor, copper-activated zinc sulfide; it is about 10 times brighter and 10 times longer glowing, however about 10 times more expensive than ZnS:Cu. It is frequently used in glow in the dark toys, where it displaces the cheaper but less efficient ZnS:Cu. However, the material has high hardness, causing abrasion to the machinery handling it; coating the particles with a suitable lubricant is usually used when strontium aluminate is added to plastics."

"The glow intensity depends on the particle size; generally, the bigger the particles, the better the glow."

*A brand of Strontium Aluminate is Super-LumiNova:*

*"Super-LumiNova* is a brand name under which strontium aluminate based non-radioactive and non-toxic photoluminescent or afterglow pigments for illuminating markings on watch dials, hands and bezels, etc. in the dark are marketed. This technology offers up to 10 times better brightness than previous zinc sulphide based materials.
Besides for timepieces Super-LumiNova is also marketed for application on:

Instruments: scales, dials, markings, indicators etc.
Scales: engravings, silkscreen-printing
Aviation instruments and markings
Jewellery
Safety- and emergency-panels, signs, markings
Aiming posts and
Various other parts
This type of phosphorescent pigments, often called lume, operate like a light battery. After sufficient activation by sunlight or artificial light, they glow in the dark for hours. Larger markings are visible for the whole night. This activation and subsequent light emission process can be repeated again and again, and the material does not suffer any practical aging. Strontium aluminate based pigments have to be protected against contact with water or moisture, since this degrades the light emitting quality.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3"


=============


From this I would say that it wouldn't be harmful if some was injested and it would act similar to normal gravel in the body. Also, if it is being sold as something that can be used as substrate than I am sure it is safe. I don't think it would be intended for aquatic applications as it does mention in the readings that water degenerates the luminescence capability. [/SUP]


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 20, 2011)

There are luminescent mushrooms here, I've seen them in the bush while hiking


----------



## GeckoRider (Oct 20, 2011)

Lol Glow n Dark... its glow in the dark.. But i think it would harm your reptiles..


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 20, 2011)

The glow in the dark stuff inside glow sticks is non-toxic


----------



## thepythonguy (Oct 20, 2011)

There is also a orchid that has been successfully cultivated to be bio luminescent but I haven't found anymore info on that one yet I think them with the glow n dark sand would make a awesome setup for at night viewing


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 20, 2011)

They've also bred mice to be bio-luminescent too, you could feed glow in the dark mice to your snake in it's glow in the dark enclosure :lol:


----------



## Justdragons (Oct 20, 2011)

soon there will be glow snakes.lol I can imagine some people draping a 6ft bredli around their neck and hitting the raves. doof doof


----------



## K3nny (Oct 20, 2011)

thepythonguy said:


> I was down the local pet shop yesterday afternoon and stumbled across some glow n dark sand for reptiles.
> 
> They said it works like glow n dark stars that go on the roof when your kid the one's that need few hours light to charge up but overtime fade.
> 
> ...



a couple of hours? so you mean, after awhile in the dark it dies down? or does it lose its properties permanently?


----------



## snakeynewbie (Oct 20, 2011)

As in glows for a few hours and then fades and is recharged during the light hours the following day


----------



## slide (Nov 27, 2011)

snakeynewbie said:


> The glow in the dark stuff inside glow sticks is non-toxic


But it hurts like heck when applied to a the skin when your sweat pores are open... as a friend of mine found out! Glow in the dark Ross was not such a great idea!:shock: :lol:


----------



## Matty_k (Dec 3, 2011)

They have also engineered bio luminescent trees in the states. There was talk of then using the trees on a street to see if they could be used to replace street lights therefore conserving energy. Not a bad idea if they hold their glow long enough.


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 3, 2011)

I wouldn't use it. Toxic or not, you can't say that'd be good for your rep's diurnal rhythm. Reptiles are awesome enough without tacky optional extras.


----------

